# Anyone use ultraviolet?



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Good concept, but in practice, it is a mess.

My daughter received the movie HOP, I was looking at the packaging and noticed it came with ultraviolet as well as a digital download.

Went to Universal's website, per the instructions, to get my digital copy. Was given the option to redeem my digital copy via Universal or Flickster. Not having experience with either I chose Universal. Was also given the option to get my digital download through VUDU, Amazon or iTunes. I chose VUDU just to see how that would work as I already have experience with iTunes.

Now comes the mess. Universal has their own player called pocket Blu. However, even after installing that App, linking it to my universal account, it would never find the movie. So I installed Flickster, and there it was.

The digital download never showed up in VUDU, however, it did show up in Flickster.

Seems like Flickster is the default, but if so, why give all the other confusing options in the first place? 

Maybe I just missed something, but the whole process was far more confusing than it needed to be.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It's supposed to be a confusing process. They really don't want you using the service.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I didn't know you could optionally get an iTunes version.

I have a couple of movies that came with Ultraviolet that I didn't even bother because I thought I would be stuck using yet another service.

It isn't even like I love iTunes to death... it's just that it is convenient to have only one place to manage my purchased digital copies.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I didn't know you could optionally get an iTunes version.
> 
> I have a couple of movies that came with Ultraviolet that I didn't even bother because I thought I would be stuck using yet another service.
> 
> It isn't even like I love iTunes to death... it's just that it is convenient to have only one place to manage my purchased digital copies.


Truthfully Stewart, I don't know if iTunes is really an option. It gave me three options for the digital download (iTunes being one of them), but like I said, even though I chose VUDU as my digital download option, it never showed up on my VUDU account but did show up on Flickster with the option to download.

The problem with Flickster, is it is not an option with the PS3.

On a side note, although I like the PS3, I think at some point I'm going to look at either getting Roku or Apple TV because the PS3 simply doesn't have enough channels.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Calling it a mess is a serious understatement! I have several movies from several studios on UV but each one is a little different. And when I recently tried to link more studios to my UV Flixster account it tells me it's already registered to another account and I can't add more. I contacted Universal support and their answer was "setup another Flixster / UV account under a different e-mail address" - yeah, that's convenient! :grin:


----------

